# what chainsaw to buy?? newbie!!! also help on passing course!!



## parr (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi guys i want to get into tree surgery and climbing, firstly im very new to all this, i quickly decided to go on a cs30/31 course and borrowed a stihl ms250, this saw i found ok to use. 
Firstly i got to pass my course where i ????ed up as i didnt revise and dint know all questions about the bar! 
Anyway i want to purachase a saw do you think this one is ok. 
How do you tree surgeons get into your job??, i hear you need to do a few NPTC courses, it will take me time to get there but im determined! If any of you can give me advice or know good links about the stuff i need to know id appreciate it. Give me all u got !!


----------



## iain (Mar 28, 2006)

*saws*

Welcome to the Arb world its ace!!! (most of the time)

personally i started with a stihl 023 now ms230 
cheap n cheerful can use 12-14" bar, you should get a couple of years out of it
then i got a second hand stihl o39 now ms039 upto 20"ish bar it died after 18mths 
the secret is not to spend what you have'nt got 
and dont buy what you havent got a lot of use for
if you get a job and need specific kit then take the cost for it out of that job Debt is the killer in this game, it can be very cut throat usually Price wins with the private customer 
if you need too pm me 

all the best 

iain


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 28, 2006)

iain said:


> Debt is the killer in this game,



Good advice! Debt is a killer in ANY game. WHen our current economic house of cards comes crashing down (which it will), a lot of people will figure that out.

A lot more will blame something else.


----------



## charlieallen78 (Mar 28, 2006)

*might help*

I notice you are in kent, for training try kingswood training services, owners name is richard olley, did my nptc training with him and passed 30,31,38 and 39 no probs. I'm new to the game and would recommend it. good luck


----------



## treeminator (Mar 28, 2006)

for a good saw, try the new 40 cc Craftsman. it's got more power than a Stihl 200T and it's 1/4th the price.


----------



## clearance (Mar 28, 2006)

treeminator said:


> for a good saw, try the new 40 cc Craftsman. it's got more power than a Stihl 200T and it's 1/4th the price.


Never seen a Sears store in jolly old England, could be wrong, hope not, the saws are crap. the wrenches good. Parr, there are lots of Limeys here on this site, look up the Brit thread.


----------



## rebelman (Mar 28, 2006)

echo


----------



## Freakingstang (Mar 28, 2006)

treeminator said:


> for a good saw, try the new 40 cc Craftsman. it's got more power than a Stihl 200T and it's 1/4th the price.




Ok, you've made your point about how you run a welfare business. Don't be giving out bad information to newbies in the field. A 40cc craftsman is not a top handle saw. New was, never will be. You are now talking a safety issue in a language you don't seem to understand. You doing things wrong your own way is ok, but you have to realize the consequences if you are at fault. Giving someone information/advice, who doesn't know is wrong, stupid and unethical.


----------



## sawn_penn (Mar 29, 2006)

parr said:


> Hi guys i want to get into tree surgery and climbing, firstly im very new to all this, i quickly decided to go on a cs30/31 course and borrowed a stihl ms250, this saw i found ok to use.
> Firstly i got to pass my course where i ????ed up as i didnt revise and dint know all questions about the bar!
> Anyway i want to purachase a saw do you think this one is ok.
> How do you tree surgeons get into your job??, i hear you need to do a few NPTC courses, it will take me time to get there but im determined! If any of you can give me advice or know good links about the stuff i need to know id appreciate it. Give me all u got !!




OK... Getting into tree work is going to go one of two ways:

1. You go on courses and build up enough skills to get an entry level job with an established operator. They'll have saws, so you won't need one on the job. You'll probably need some sort of saw to build up your skills after the courses and before you go for an interview.

2. You don't have enough experience to get a job with an established operator, so you start doing little jobs dropping 8" thick trees, and pruning some bigger ones. (Try not to ruin your name by butchering too many trees; you're trying to get experience and reputation so you can get a job where someone will train you) You'll need a reliable saw, but it doesn't need to be big. You'll only spend 1% of your time actually cutting. No homeowner is going to care if you have a Stihl or a Husky or even a Poulan. They'll think you're a fool if you show up with something that won't start though... It's better to show up with a handsaw then spend 10 minutes trying to get a #[email protected]$ saw going in front of a customer.

.
.
.

So... work out who is a good chainsaw dealer in your area (it'll be the one the tree guys use), and buy a little Stihl/Husky/Echo/Dolmar/??? from them. Buy it some time when they're quiet. Talk to the dealer, tell him what your plans are for a career. You're aiming to buy a saw at RETAIL, but get advice and contacts for free.

The dealer won't just say "ring Bob on 555-12345, he'll give you a job", but it will be a way to start a relationship. Try and build relationships and get information wherever opportunity allows. Talk to the guys teaching your course over lunch. Anything that builds contacts get gets you information.


----------



## parr (Mar 29, 2006)

*cheers*

thanks guys thats been great help, im going try get a little saw and get some more training in!!!!!!


----------



## pbtree (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to the site Parr!


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Mar 30, 2006)

It's not tree surgery anymore it's Arboriculture. You should go with the Echo 3400. Its a top handle climbing saw, the lightest one I know of and inexpensive. It may not have the power of some of the big toys, but that will force you to make better decisions on the cuts you make, undercuts, notches, etc.


----------



## charlieallen78 (Mar 30, 2006)

*echo saw*

Just a quick point to make, because we are brits the range of kit available differs from you guys in the states I have used the husky 338 xp and stihl ms220T and find the stihl the better option. Have never seen an echo so can't comment on it, might look it up though, always good to try out all the options


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (Mar 30, 2006)

parr said:


> Hi guys i want to get into tree surgery and climbing, firstly im very new to all this, i quickly decided to go on a cs30/31 course and borrowed a stihl ms250, this saw i found ok to use.
> Firstly i got to pass my course where i ????ed up as i didnt revise and dint know all questions about the bar!
> Anyway i want to purachase a saw do you think this one is ok.
> How do you tree surgeons get into your job??, i hear you need to do a few NPTC courses, it will take me time to get there but im determined! If any of you can give me advice or know good links about the stuff i need to know id appreciate it. Give me all u got !!



Well done on getting on CS30/31 its quite a challange to get on without having to wait 4 months round here. Grab a second hand STIHL off Ebay if you don't want to spend a lot. If you want to get a new saw get a Husky 346xp nothing better in that power bracket IMO.

You need a fair few tickets probaly as a minium:
CS30/31
38 - climbing and rescue
39 - chainsaw from rope and harness
40 - Pruning

May be useful 
32 - felling medium trees
41 - Lowering
Use of Chipper
Use of stump grinder

Its probally a good idea to do the ABC arb course too which is the theory side of the job. Also if you don't have the 7.5 tonne intitlement on your driving licence that may be helpful too. The way the law is at the moment it may be a very good idea to take the course in MEWPs too.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Mar 30, 2006)

If you're already using a Stihl stick with it thats what I prefer. Echo is a Japanese company that makes powerequiment, inexpensive stuff that is hard to kill and starts on the first pull. Many toughguys will tell you that the echo doesn't have enough power, really it is not as powerful as Stihl or Husky but for a novice it is perfect. I still use mine for fine pruning big trees and as a back up if my 020T slips a chain or whatever.


----------



## parr (Apr 1, 2006)

*ok*

great advice guys!!! much appreciated


----------

